# Heads up.



## baz senior (May 31, 2014)

I have just got back from a trip to Makro, I couldn't resist the pulled pork from the other thread.

They have  an offer on the 12kg bags of restaurant charcol, if you buy two bags, you get it for £7.50 each. That's good value in my book. It isn't bad either, it come's in sometimes epic sized lumps which need splitting down, and burns fairly well and long.

If any of you guy's (or Gal's) don't have a Makro card, Iam at J26 of the M1, so if your'e local let me know and I'll pick some up for you to collect.

The Pork is getting rubbed down tonight and sorted out tomorrow.

Oh just as an aside, there's a weather site I use for another hobby, and it is quite accurate, so if you want to check the forecast for the week ahead, have a look at;

http://www.meteoblue.com/en/great-britain/weather-nottingham

I know it's a link, but it isn't related to anything that would conflict on the forum. If it does please remove it.


----------



## mrcoffeegeek (Jun 1, 2014)

You don't even need a Makro card, you can buy it online from them. Granted you don't get it for £7.50 a bag if you buy 2 but it's still a reasonable price @ £9.44 & delivery is 1/2 price at the minute.


----------



## some bloke (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link, I'll bm it and see how well it does.

I'm a weather buff myself and find this site pretty accurate:

http://www.metcheck.com/UK/today.asp?zipcode=eh3

and this one too

http://www.xcweather.co.uk/

handy for knowing what then rain and wind are going to do on smoke day.


----------



## wade (Jun 4, 2014)

some bloke said:


> I'm a weather buff myself and find this site pretty accurate:
> 
> http://www.metcheck.com/UK/today.asp?zipcode=eh3
> 
> ...


I too have also found Metcheck a good place for local weather reports.


----------

